# Glueing Spanish Cedar to Hardwood



## Chief59 (Aug 29, 2019)

I want to bond 1/4" Spanish Cedar to various types of hardwood for building cigar humidors. Most builders do not glue the cedar to the interior of the box as the humidity may make it expand or contract slightly.

The question is, if I bond the cedar directly to the hardwood (let's say 1/2" mahogany) would there be an issue with the box seams parting. If not, what glue or epoxy would you recommend that would not interfere with the cigars.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I made a steamer trunk with a removable tray made of 1/2" plywood
and lined it with aromatic red cedar slats that could be removed.
the corner mitered/beveled cuts hold them firmly in place without any adhesive.
if you wanted it to be more firmly attached, I would just "spot glue" 
the cedar to the mahogany. but, with the small box that you are building,
tight fitting mitered/beveled corners will work fine without any glue at all.










.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

There ya go. I use this on teak especially. Google makewoodgood, for info.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> There ya go. I use this on teak especially. Google makewoodgood, for info.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


It doesn't appear to be available in the US. Besides, what makes it superior to other brands like System Three and West Systems?

I've seen you promote that in other threads. Are you a distributor?


----------



## bc4393 (Apr 10, 2015)

What I've seen from humidor makers and have been doing is making the box out of Spanish cedar, top and bottom with 1/4 baltic birch. Glue hardwood to the outside (fully coated) and make 1/4 cedar lining that is pressure fit to the inside or couple dabs of glue for the lining. Use titebond polyurethane glue for everything since it's waterproof and shouldn't break apart when the Spanish cedar absorbs moisture. The poly glue expands so put it on thin but complete coverage for the external veneers. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

I am not a distributor. No affiliation whatsoever.

It is a new product for me, and it is made specifically for "oily" woods like teak. I just happened to have the photo on my desktop, so I thought I would share it.

It is superior to the other epoxies because it is made from the resins of wood. It also is much thicker than the epoxies you mentioned, so it doesnt seep out of joints as the others will.

The manufacturer is a small company with a big reputation in the boating community.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

having never built a humidor before, I did a little research just to see
how they are made and why they are so important to cigar aficionados.
well, this guy made a very nice one !! but, I do not understand his glueing 
practice. if the video does not start where I wanted it to, fast forward to
10:30 if you don't want to watch his assembly techniques..





.

the good thing about the internet: = you can post anything you want.
the bad thing about the internet: = you can post anything you want.

.

.


----------



## Chief59 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thank you all for your input. There are a few different techniques for building humidors though most seem consistent with loose fitting the interior cedar. I guess I'll stick with time honored tradition


----------

